# Grocery stores



## RCollins (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi

We have recently moved to Philadelphia and are finding the grocery shopping in America quite expensive compared to England. I was wondering what are classed as the best supermarkets in terms of value for money. We are also thinking of starting to shop online for our groceries, which grocery stores are best for this service? 

Thank you
Rachel


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Generally we go to good ol' Walmart.....not always he best quality but cheaper than most.
Target has some good reductions....
Publix has new BOGO's every week....which you can usually find online or on their phone app.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There are no Publix stores in the Philadelphia area. Publix does business in the southeastern United States.

Aldi has a limited selection of low price groceries. Bottom Dollar used to be, well, bottom dollar, but that chain closed earlier this year and Aldi has taken over some of their locations. Trader Joes fills a similar niche (limited selection, low prices) but has more upmarket products.

If you don't mind stocking up on bulk quantities then consider Costco, Sysco, and the Philadelphia Wholesale Produce Market (as examples). Even Amazon.com has some good deals from time to time.

Dollar stores (Dollar Tree, Dollar General, Family Dollar, etc.) have lots of low cost food products that cost, what else, one dollar per item. CVS and Walgreens (and other pharmacy chains) sometimes get into price wars on food products, especially if you use their loyalty cards and get coupons -- cans of nuts for 25 cents after coupon, that sort of thing. Also try to check out ethnic grocers and fruit/vegetable markets -- those are quite common in Philadelphia and often have great deals.

Of course if you're trying to replicate the exact diet and product set you had in the U.K. you'll pay more. Weetabix really will cost more in Philadelphia if that's what you insist on.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A couple of questions - how many people are in your household, what are your go-to staples, what are treats.


----------



## gretah (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't know Philadelphia but here are some general tips to reduce food/home products prices -

There is probably a Community Supported Agriculture (CSA) group in your area. You pay money in the spring so local gardeners have funds for seeds, etc. The money is a "subscription." When crops are ripe, you come pick up your share. In our area it's $225 for 1-2 people for a year. Families are about double. We pick up the produce on Fridays or Saturdays during set times. We get produce May through September. You don't pay more. If you work in the gardens, you usually get a discount. Produce is often organic.

Another group are food buying groups which get produce from local farmers. These are less popular but you might find one.

Farmer's Markets in the summer can be great sources for local produce and cheese. They are usually held on Saturdays. They can be fun places to go on a Saturday.

At the supermarket, shop along the walls. That's where the produce, dairy, and meat are located. Expensive, low nutrition cereal, jams, etc, are in the aisles.

Dollar stores are great for paper things like toilet paper, kleenex, etc. I would never buy canned or bottled food there. Too much comes from China and contains low quality contents. 

Costco is a terrific place to buy food and household items. You pay a membership once a year and get a card. Usually items are offered in "bulk" - meaning you buy toilet paper that has 8 packages of 6 rolls per package. You might ask friends to come with you when you shop so you can buy one container of toilet paper and split the cost and goods after you shop.

Pick up a breadmaker at the thrift store and make your own bread. You can save hundreds a year if you love bread. 

Buy a Slow Cooker (aka Crock Pot) and cook all kinds of inexpensive poultry and meat in it. I like to buy boneless, skinless chicken breasts for cooking in my slow cookers. Then I put meat in baggies then freeze. Use in all kinds of soups, casseroles, salads, etc. Borrow slow cooker cookbooks from the library. 

In the grocery store, look for generic brands. I love A-1 Steak Sauce. My local store has a copy-cat version just as tasty for much less.

Hope this helps!


----------

